#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Learn Thai Language >  >  Netflix Thai Dubs Available Worldwide

## EWBears

Hey everyone,


I just wanted to let you all know that Netflix recently made shows with Thai dubs and subtitles available for people outside of Thailand. I believe that you need to set your account language preference to Thai, but then you can type into the search bar "audio in Thai" and it will show you all of the movies and shows that have been dubbed.


There's not a great selection right now, but it's nice to have options for tv and movies that are a little higher quality than most of the generic lakorns and still get some Thai listening practice. When I was looking at the available options it looked like both seasons of The Crown were available, as was the Australian zombie show Glitch (which I recommend checking out).


I hope that someone here might find this information helpful!

----------


## wasabi

It's a great way to learn Thai.

----------


## EWBears

> It's a great way to learn Thai.


Agreed! I watched all of Glitch in Thai and it was pretty easy to follow and mostly casual conversation, with a little extra vocab practice about burials and graves in the beginning.

I haven’t watched The Crown yet since it seemed to have a lot of specialized Royal/monarchy vocab in the opening scenes, but it got good reviews and I’m sure it’s a good series if you learn the proper vocab.

----------


## Chittychangchang

Plenty Thai movies and series on Netflix now.
All with English subtitles.

----------

